# Shared financial responsibilities?



## ca4uk (Dec 10, 2014)

About the question on the FLR(M) form asking whether my sponsor and I have any shared financial responsibilities:

If something is in both my and my wife's name but she's actually the only one paying it do I put that as a shared financial responsibilty or not? Like the tenancy agreement has both our names on it but she's paying the rent (out of her own bank account and not the joint one if that makes a difference)


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes..... if your name is on something, even if someone else pays the bills, you are responsible for it as well as the other person.


----------



## ca4uk (Dec 10, 2014)

Cool, thanks.


----------

